# Installing Barrel Hinges Help



## Rowdy Penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

I am in the finishing stages of a red oak bread box. I settled on barrel hinges and have the holes done.
I had planned on using epoxy but am concerned that the epoxy may muck up the mechanism. I dont think the set screw will hold it well enough. Its not a tight fit (mm hinge vs standard bits)
Any suggestions?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Epoxy will work. Just use it sparingly and try not to get it where the hinges show through the barrels. I've done it before by just putting a drop or two into the bottom of the hole, but that only works if you drilled to exactly the right depth.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rowdy Penguin said:


> I am in the finishing stages of a red oak bread box. I settled on barrel hinges and have the holes done.
> I had planned on using epoxy but am concerned that the epoxy may muck up the mechanism. I dont think the set screw will hold it well enough. Its not a tight fit (mm hinge vs standard bits)
> Any suggestions?


I've had that happen. I wouldn't recommend gluing them in, as they may need a final adjustment, or maybe a need to be removed. I just wrapped the barrel with masking tape enough to make them fit tight.


















.


----------



## Rowdy Penguin (Apr 26, 2012)

I plugged the ends with parafin wax. Worked!


----------

